# DIY L Shape Computer Desk



## vipersnake

Hello guys im new here and i was just trying to figure out if what i have planned will work or if its over built, 

what im trying to to is an L shape Computer Desk , where ill have a couple of laptops monitor and some other stuff.

here are the pictures of the design, the width will be 7' 1 3/4" by 24"inches deep and the side will be 36"(excluding the part that overlaps) by 24 inches in depth.

the long and short frame will be joined using some bolts in case i need to move it from the computer room to somewhere else.. the rest of the frame i was thinking of just making butt joints since the only tools i have are cordless Drill and Circular saw.



here are the designs


























the frame is designed using 2x4 and the desk top will be just 3/4" plywood.


----------



## FrankC

Wow that is going to be one solid desk, seen workbenches built with lighter frames, it is overkill, not a bad thing but you are going to more work and expense than necessary.

Are you going to round the inside corner of the top, I have an L shaped desk and I find that is where I sit.


----------



## cabinetman

Considering the tools you have, your choice in materials will provide the support you need. It may seem like overkill, but the next smaller size dimensional off the shelf lumber would be too light, and could cost more than 2x4's. Pick out some good ones.:yes:









 







.


----------



## GeorgeC

cabinetman said:


> Considering the tools you have, your choice in materials will provide the support you need. It may seem like overkill, but the next smaller size dimensional off the shelf lumber would be too light, and could cost more than 2x4's. Pick out some good ones.:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I most certainly agree with this comment. Apparently you are not interested in making a "furniture grade" desk. That is fine, you will get no argument from me.

I am sitting in front of a computer desk that is built with the same basic idea that you have. The wing is bolted to the main desk.

I built it as a piece of furniture many years ago and it has storage drawers. 

George


----------



## ftk

For what you have tool wise that should work just fine, probably overkill. You could go the route Amazon has taken for all their desks, they just attach pine 4x4's to solid-core doors with angle brackets. May be actually cheaper to build than what you have in mind, and you can just put 2 doors together for the L shape. Will be just as solid as well.


----------



## 141073

Thanks so much for the design! I loved it and finally had it done just now. Had to search the entire internet to find your post from 4 years ago again. Anyways, it took me around 2 months (only weekends) to finish the whole thing. But the result is AMAZING! I have made some upgrades with built in USB slots, and those holes where your cable goes through. Maybe I'll post the "How it's made" pictures once.

http://imgur.com/a/XQSV2 Thanks!


----------

